# moving as an apprentice



## dogma19 (Sep 29, 2008)

Hey guys, im a new apprentice only a few weeks into my inside wireman apprenticeship. Im really excited at the opportunity i have, also being so young 18. My question is here in about a year or so i plan on moving out(when i get some money saved up), and im just curious whats the easiest way to find out about journyman wages in a certain area(us/canada, im dual citizen) so i can get an idea on what type of things i can expect from that area in terms of economy (housing prices etc). Also im in the IBEW so its union based.


----------



## dawgs (Dec 1, 2007)

Go to the IBEW website and lookup job boards. It will have scales for different areas.


----------



## surfbh (Jun 1, 2008)

dogma19 said:


> Hey guys, im a new apprentice only a few weeks into my inside wireman apprenticeship. Im really excited at the opportunity i have, also being so young 18. My question is here in about a year or so i plan on moving out(when i get some money saved up), and im just curious whats the easiest way to find out about journyman wages in a certain area(us/canada, im dual citizen) so i can get an idea on what type of things i can expect from that area in terms of economy (housing prices etc). Also im in the IBEW so its union based.


If you plan on moving out of your local while an apprentice, it is not easy. You have to get your committee to agree to let you go and you have to find one that will accept you. My wife and I (both apprentices) were denied a transfer to Vegas (they don't take normal transfers). We had to fly out there to fill out an application. Fly back months later for an interview and wait over a month to find we were accepted and now we should get credit for our work hours and place in school. Of course, that's a really good paying local vs. cost of living. The crappier the local, the easier to get into. Good luck!


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

Yikes.

I was considering Union but one of the thing that held me back was my looking to move within a year or 2.

Seems like too much a hassle for me to be worth it.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

What hassle? You are lucky to have this opportunity. Why not put off the move until you get certified. Then you can go anywhere you want.

"Considering Union"? You said you were a member. 

You would be a fool to lose your apprenticeship. And a fool even to ask!


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

John Valdes said:


> What hassle? You are lucky to have this opportunity. Why not put off the move until you get certified. Then you can go anywhere you want.
> 
> "Considering Union"? You said you were a member.
> 
> You would be a fool to lose your apprenticeship. And a fool even to ask!


Huh?

I never said I was Union.

I had posted a thread a while back when I was considering it, but I never made the jump.

Reasons I don't want to go Union: I'll take a pay cut.

I can't learn at a faster pace than what is regulated.

I don't, and never wanted to stay in New Orleans for 5 more years.

Amongst other miscellaneous things.


----------



## MF Dagger (Dec 24, 2007)

When you see a union wage listed on a site like those job boards is that typically with or without the benefits factored in? It seems somewhat misleading to see 40.00 per hour when the take home pay is 30 or whatever. Is that just how all the locals list it or can it get tricky?


----------



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

$39.84 plus $22+- frindge (bennefits)- 39.84 in the check.

(#s may not be exact, but thats the idea) so for the 40/hr figure the frindge, if not included.


----------



## g17guy (Oct 2, 2008)

http://www.595jatc.org/apprenticeship/application_files/flyer.htmhttp://ibewlu684.org/?zone=/unionactive/view_page.cfm&page=Wages20and20Benefits

here is a example


----------



## unionwirewoman (Sep 7, 2008)

dogma19 said:


> Hey guys, im a new apprentice only a few weeks into my inside wireman apprenticeship. Im really excited at the opportunity i have, also being so young 18. My question is here in about a year or so i plan on moving out(when i get some money saved up), and im just curious whats the easiest way to find out about journyman wages in a certain area(us/canada, im dual citizen) so i can get an idea on what type of things i can expect from that area in terms of economy (housing prices etc). Also im in the IBEW so its union based.


I agree that the apprenticeship can be hard . I doubt that you can find a good local out there that would accept you in though . Transferring is hard , your local hands have already paid money into your education . The economy in most states is shakey at best so trying to get info on JW wage doesn't matter . If you're not working , you get unemployment . If you move out of state , you have to build up hours in the state you moved into to get a check . Good on you to get into the IBEW so young....wish I had . You might not realize it now.....but in the end the bennies will pay off . If it were me I would stick it out in your local . I'm a 3rd year app (inside IBEW)Times get slow , but that's construction for ya .


----------



## alena.m0303 (Oct 24, 2020)

Hi, I also have a question. I am almost 18, and my boyfriend is 18. I was accepted to Dixie State University for Athletic Training, and my boyfriend is highly considering becoming an electrician by going to Dixie Tech. His dad doesn't want him to move away (Dixie is in Utah, and we live in Washington) and keeps trying to come up with a way to discourage our move. He recently told my boyfriend that if he does his apprenticeship and journeyman work in Utah, then if/when we decide to move back to Washington, he would have to start from the bottom again... I'm not sure how true that is. For Athletic Training, when we move states, we take the state test and present our hours and everything like that. I thought it might be the same. Is that just if he goes through the union? I'm not so sure how this whole thing works. If you guys could give me some info that would be great. Thank you so much.


----------

